# Milo's first ever bath - photo heavy!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

They should be very clean birds.  
I think that my birds are only which doesn't like bathing


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mistty002 said:


> They should be very clean birds.
> I think that my birds are only which doesn't like bathing


Hmmmm ... yes they are clean ... ish


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> So adorable


Thanks  You still want Charlie? Or do you want Milo?


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Cockatiel love said:


> Thanks  You still want Charlie? Or do you want Milo?


I think that everyone wants both  Milo and Charlie


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mistty002 said:


> I think that everyone wants both  Milo and Charlie


XD Thanks  Lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> Thanks  You still want Charlie? Or do you want Milo?


Both :excited:


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Both :excited:


hahahaha ... NO


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol milo reminds me of tsuka! hes got a tsuka face!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> lol milo reminds me of tsuka! hes got a tsuka face!


Just looked at your signature and thought you had kidnapped Milo  Your right ... maybe they are twins!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Too cute! They really seem to enjoy it.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What sweet pictures. They look like the 3 little monkeys I have around here when they get misted. They go crazy like that showing out.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

How sweet! Woodstock loves singing in the shower, but hates the water.


----------

